# What the best diet for a 3 month old pup? **Please HELP**



## rapala (Mar 10, 2013)

Can someone please let me know what would be the best diet to start Caesar (3 months old) can someone please recommended something and how to start what should i feed

I feed him Royal Canine (Junior) kibble which he doesn't eat happily but then when i give him tin food mixed with kibble he loves it and cannot stop eating and licks the bowl clean. Is this ok or not? 

Should i give him Kibble throughout the day and then tin food for the last meal at night?

Please advise..


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

First of all, welcome, second of all, would love to see some pics of your German Shepherd and third of all, I learned a lot from this website. It helped me select the food I thought would be best for my dog, and taught me a lot about ingredients.

Royal Canin is not such a great food and it is no wonder that he doesn't like. 
See iif you can find something that would be good, and available in Dubai, on this website.
Best Dog Foods


----------



## rapala (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the reply… I have attached a recent photo taken just yesterday while playing around he is a sweetheart.


* Hope someone can let me know if Tin Wet-food with chunks of meat and chicken is ok to be feeding my puppy at 3 months old and 3 meals a day mixed with Royal Canine Junior Kibble.. Morning, afternoon and evening? *


----------



## ladydi (Feb 16, 2013)

What a gorgeous boy. I have a little girl very similar look. She will be 3 months old on the 12th. I am looking for a good food for her as well feeding wellness puppy right now


----------



## GSD'sRock (Mar 16, 2013)

What a handsome looking boy you have there!! First, I think you need to experiment with small bags of food until you find the food that he likes. I know you're not supposed to mess with a dogs diet due to their sensitive digestive system, but once you find that right food, and he'll let you know, stick with it. I had the same problem with my picky little guy. The first month we had him, I tried several of the Petsmart recommended expensive foods. Then my vet suggested Purina Pro Plan or Purina One (even though she sold Science Diet and Eukanuba in her vet clinic). On the way home, we picked up a small bag of Purina One large breed formula. We started him on it by mixing it 50-50 with his Royal Canin German Shepherd formula and he would eat around the Royal Canin. So after a day or two I gave him only the Purina One. It was night and day difference with him. Instantly he had so much more pep and now he looks so amazing. He's right at 30 lbs, his coat looks shiny with no dander and he doesn't scratch anymore. We just went to the vet on Thursday fand the vet was amazed how great he was and his overall demeanor compared to the last visit 3 weeks ago. I would have never tried Purina, without her recommendation, but she was right. But like I said, find the food that he likes and stick with it. Good luck!!!


----------



## rapala (Mar 10, 2013)

Is it ok to feed my puppy Ziwipeak.. he seems to love it.. I will be getting him off Royal Canine Junior he dosent eat it and i think he itches as because of it...

Moist Dog Food | ZiwiPeak ?Daily Dog? Moist Cuisine - dog food


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh my goodness if you have Ziwipeak that is one of the best foods, in my opinion! Yes, absolutely feed him that!


----------



## rapala (Mar 10, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Oh my goodness if you have Ziwipeak that is one of the best foods, in my opinion! Yes, absolutely feed him that!


Ohh I wish i could hug you... Your comment has taken away all the stress i was going through thinking is this the right move of not.. so thank you for responding :laugh:


----------



## rapala (Mar 10, 2013)

My puppy has been on Ziwipeak airdried food a month now and is doing well... I just wanted to know if it is ok to feed him this juicy Turkey leg? If yes should i just give him the meat or throw the whole thing infront of him? Are Turkey bones dangerous for pups? Please advice


----------

